# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Acueducto de Segovia

## Chusa

Nadie dice nada del que es el acueducto romano mejor conservado de España.

----------


## juanlo

> Nadie dice nada del que es el acueducto romano mejor conservado de España.


Yo te puedo decir que estuve un añito haciendo guardias just enfrente de el, y que es una obra colosal.

----------


## Chusa

Que estuviste en la academia de artilleria.

----------


## ben-amar

Y yo te puedo decir que he recorrido su trazado de principio a fin.
No solo son las arcadas que muestran las postales.

----------


## REEGE

Pues ha desempolvar la cámara y una tirada de instantáneas del acueducto, que algunos todavía no hemos visto una obra tan impresionante. Un saludo y disfrutemos del día de lluvia que dios nos está dando.

----------


## juanlo

> Que estuviste en la academia de artilleria.


Exacto. Casi un añito




> Y yo te puedo decir que he recorrido su trazado de principio a fin.
> No solo son las arcadas que muestran las postales.


Así es. Es bastante mas largo. Creo que cerca de 1 km.

----------


## ben-amar

> Así es. Es bastante mas largo. Creo que cerca de 1 km.


Eso de arcadas, el trazado entero, en la parte que da a la "nueva" Segovia comienza a ras del terreno durante unos cientos de metros mas. 
No recuerdo exactamente cuanto.
Luego la parte mas vieja es la que mantiene los arcos hasta que llega a la loma que hay sobre la parte medieval.

----------


## JMTrigos

Una foto a este viejo hilo.
Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-oct-2016),HUESITO (25-oct-2016),Jonasino (26-oct-2016),perdiguera (25-oct-2016)

----------


## ben-amar

Hace un par de dias o tres, lei sobre un hallazgo de una moneda romana que situa su construccion en el año 112 de nuestra era, 4 años mas tarde de lo creido hasta ahora.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo también lo leí, aquí una entrada de uno de los medios que se hicieron eco.




> http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/20...89_402129.html
> 
> *El hallazgo de un sestercio cambia la edad del acueducto de Segovia*
> 
> *Un estudio sitúa la construcción del monumento a partir del año 112 y no en 98, como se creía hasta ahora
> El Ayuntamiento cambia la fecha en los folletos turísticos*
> 
>  Aurelio Martín
> Segovia 31 OCT 2016 - 19:10 CET	
> ...

----------

ben-amar (12-nov-2016)

----------

